# hotov



## Imissmycat

I can not find it in dictionary. But in textbook, it means that "ready, finished", and has two forms such as "hotova", "hotovo". Its plural is "hotovi". What on earth is it? A noun or adjective? Why it is so special form? Thanks a lot


----------



## K.u.r.t

The textbook is correct ;-) Hotov, hotova used to mean the same thing as ready.
Also there are these contemporary forms: hotový, hotová, hotové and hotovo meaning done, finished.

Few examples:
"Hotovo!"
"(It is) Finished!"

"Jsem hotov pomoci"
"I am ready to help"
(obsolete, written form, not used in spoken Czech any more)

"Jsem hotový-á"
"I am done/finished" (1st is said by a male, 2nd by a female)


----------



## werrr

Imissmycat said:


> I can not find it in dictionary. But in textbook, it means that "ready, finished", and has two forms such as "hotova", "hotovo". Its plural is "hotovi". What on earth is it? A noun or adjective? Why it is so special form? Thanks a lot


It is the adjective “hotový” (which should be in every dictionary) in its nominal aka short form.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



K.u.r.t said:


> "Jsem hotov pomoci"
> "I am ready to help"
> (obsolete, written form, not used in spoken Czech any more)



Then what would be the colloquial used form for "_I am ready to help_" ?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## K.u.r.t

We say _Jsem připraven pomoci_ (připraven=prepared/ready)


----------



## tlumic

*Jsme hotovi pomoci* může taky znamenat: Jsme ochotni (okamžitě, kdykoli) pomoci.
"Hotov(a/i)" se ale v hovorovém jazyce nepoužívá, je to knižní výraz.

tc


----------



## ytre

bottom page. verb. http://pf.ujep.cz/ccv/elearning/e_opory/zimova/e_uloha001/III_prisudek/vyklad.html   Hotovo. Anouncing: It's done. (like Pat&Mat series). Byl hotov před polednem ~ Skončil před polednem. ([He] was done(finished) before noon ~ [He] finished before noon.)  And spoken... Jsem hotová. Jsem hotovej. In meaning Quit. I have enough of it. Not going to take part in the task anymore.


----------

